# Look 585 Proteam Origin size L for sale



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

Look 585 Proteam Origin carbon frameset Size L with Campagnolo Athena chainset | eBay
2009 bike, only summer riding, for sale on Ebay 
A genuine modern classic, great ride, good condition.
Only for sale as new bike lust and self imposed limit to the N+1 rule have collided.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Why don't you put it on the classifieds here? Free.

I have a very similar one in XL. One of my best ever frame buys.


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*thanks but...*



bikerjulio said:


> Why don't you put it on the classifieds here? Free.
> 
> I have a very similar one in XL. One of my best ever frame buys.


I'm in the UK and not sure I could/should post there! So I'm hoping all those here who pine for a 585 will bid away on fleabay! It is a great bike, I'll be sad to say goodbye to The Badger, we've had some good times together!


----------

